# Advise on Glock



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Of course, right after posting about an issue with Glocks I ask for advice. 

Gimme a recommendation here, Glock folks. My wife has been shooting a Beretta Neos and she likes it. However, she might also be interested in shooting some of the competition stuff; I'm starting IDPA. Strangely, she's the more competative of us. Here hands are smaller though she's not "dainty". She also shoots recurve bow. She's just over 5' and I'd like a 9mm that would recoil the least and best fit her hand.

The Glock 22 I shot in .40 cal this past weekend, even with the mag issues, pointed nice and felt recoil was much less. I'm hoping to get her interested enough to try a 9mm. It might happen if th efelt recoil isn't too much.

Suggestions?

ciao!

leam


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

G19. I've had several and they're great carry guns and IDPA and very little felt recoil.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

G19 is rarely a bad choice.

However, if you want to increase the chances of the gun matching her hand size, and involve her in the choosing process as well, then I recommend a "Glock fitting". Take her to a local shop that has a good selection of 9mm Glocks of all sizes, and let her hold each one for a minute or two, back-to-back. When I did this with my son, explaining the difference in sizes and intended uses (as I see them: G34 range/competition; G17 general purpose; G19 general purpose/carry; G26 carry), he decided on the G19. Even though his hand is bigger than mine and he has no interest in carrying right now, he liked the "feel" of the G19.

He still likes it a year later, and the fact that I involved him in the choosing seems to have stoked his interest in shooting, too. Hard to do it this way if the intention is to surprise your wife with a gift gun, but other than that, highly recommended.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

1 issue to deal w/ that is quite common a problem to deal with - U need to find a gun that she has the hand strength to pull the slide back. So, she should go to the gun store and not only check out the Glocks, but all the other guns. See what works best for her.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

The range has several Glocks she'll be able to try out, I've just shared your notes on the G19. We'll probably go shooting at lunch and let her try out as many as she wants. No surprises for her--the desire is that she finds what is acceptable and fun for her. Three weeks ago she wasn't shooting, three months ago she didn't want a gun in the house.

I've shared this article in private, some of you might find it useful. 

http://warflute.org/camp_followers_en.php

The proof is in the pudding. Or rather, the target. Last time at the range she put about 60% of the 50 count .22LR box in the 8" black at 50 feet. She's shot less than10 boxes of pistol ammo in her life, and 9 of them within the last week or so.

In case you've not figured it out, I'm *very* happily married. 

ciao!

leam


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have taken my 67 year old mother for her 1st time, and my wife as well (who really hates guns).

My mom liked my Glock 34 and my SW99. Recoil was fine. My wife is about 5' tall. Because of her small hands, she liked my HK USP compact the best out of the guns I have.

A Glock 17 may recoil less than a Glock 19 for your wife, since there is a slight size difference.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My own wife (5'2") prefers the Glock 17, and carries one daily. Any of the Glock 9mms should work fine for IDPA, though the 26 is on the small side for best competitive use. Go 19 size or larger.

I'll note that the trigger reach (most critical dimension for good shooting) on all the 9mm Glocks is the same, so the competition-oriented 34 might be the best choice, if she's not going to carry it for defense.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Due to schedules and range closures, we just got to this today. She tried a S&W (VE?), not th eM&P or the SW99. I wanted her to try the Walther P99 but it's in .40 and she's still hesitant on recoil. The best overall today was the G34, followed by G17 and G19. More to try but I'm letting her take whatever time she wants. She's competative enough that either it'll grab her or it won't. Once she makes up her mind she wants to do it, a little recoil won't stop her.

ciao!

leam


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Leam your doing it right. I went the same way about 30yrs ago with a women who only shot a .22 rifle one time. Proud to say I have had a shooting partener for 30yrs to. With her own guns. To many guys turn their wifes off by treating them like dummys. They know what they like, and don't like. Your going to have your hands full trying to keep up with when she starts banging that 10 all the time. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## 9x19 (Sep 19, 2006)

My Glock 34 is The Best Handgun Ever Built! :mrgreen: 

I have one that has been a constant competitor in IDPA since it was first introduced, and it has never failed to function. Accuracy is great for me and once you learn to not let the trigger go all the way forward between shots, but only far enough to reset, split times become very competitive... plus the increased sight radius really helps with those 25 yard classifier shots!


----------



## Wheels (Oct 9, 2006)

Has anyone purchased a conversion kit to convert a glock to a 22? The objective is to be able to shoot cheep ammo. 

I just had a 32 beretta jam up on me and I am totally pissed. I am going to give it a good cleaning before sending it to the manufacture. I only had the gun for a week. Only shot 350 rounds out of the damn thing.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wheels said:


> Has anyone purchased a conversion kit to convert a glock to a 22? The objective is to be able to shoot cheep ammo.


The Advantage Arms unit has a better reputation than the Ciener. I've never shot either, but a friend had the Advantage unit and was very pleased with it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've looked at plenty of 22s. All makes and models. And, I think if I do get one one of these days, I may just get a top unit for my G34 - make it easier to have the same "feel" as a gun I am used to.

Wish they made a top unit for the P99 :mrgreen:


----------

